# Neues Unterforum: Allgemeine Videospiele



## Razyl (23. Oktober 2009)

Aloha Buffed-Community, 
wir haben nun ein Technik-Forum, ein Musik/Kino/TV-Forum, ein Design-Forum und ein Forenspiel-Forum. Aber Buffed.de orientiert sich an MMOs bzw. Onlinespiele, aber nicht jeder spielt nur solche Spiele. Nein, es gibt auch viele die noch Offlinespiele spielen. Ob Ego-Shooter, Rollenspiel, Sportspiel whatever. Und da wir, besonders in den letzten Monaten, einige Threads hier im Gott-&-die-Welt-Forum hatten zu allgemeinen Spielen, wie Batman: Arkham Ahsylum, Risen, The Witcher, Warcraft 3 etc. bin ich stark dafür, dass noch ein weiteres Unterforum in die große Welt des buffed.de-Forums kommt. Und zwar ein Unterforum für allgemeine Videospiele, ausgenommen hier bei MMOs, denn dafür haben wir ja schon ein wunderbares Allgemeines Forum.

Somit hätten wir eine weitere Struktur, wo man die Threads besser unterscheiden kann. Also stimmt dafür... oder dagegen, aber dann hetze ich euch Lachmann und Alkopopsteuer auf den Hals!


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (23. Oktober 2009)

Von mir aus soll es so sein^^.


----------



## Jigsaw puzzle (23. Oktober 2009)

Klar wenns eins für Musik gibt, dann doch wohl auch für Offlinegames :> 
/dafür


----------



## Kronas (23. Oktober 2009)

erst http://www.buffed.de/forum/index.php?showtopic=129369 , dann allgemeines zocken?
hier will wohl jeder sein eigenes forum
gibt doch schon mmo: allgemein und was ist buffed? ein forum über mmos 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## DER Lachmann (23. Oktober 2009)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



bin dafür <:


----------



## Bloodletting (23. Oktober 2009)

Wenn, dann aber mit anderem Namen. "Computerspielespiele" klingt arg bescheuert. :x


----------



## Razyl (23. Oktober 2009)

Bloodletting schrieb:


> Wenn, dann aber mit anderem Namen. "Computerspielespiele" klingt arg bescheuert. :x


Upsala, kommt davon, wenn man wieder zu weit denkt ><


----------



## Goim der einzig wahre (23. Oktober 2009)

Wenn Playstation/Xbox undso zuzählt, wieso nich^^


----------



## BBQBoB (24. Oktober 2009)

natürlich dafür aber ich würds ja wieder ins allg. Forum verschieben damits mehr leute mitkriegen^^


----------



## Lillyan (24. Oktober 2009)

Wenn ihr Zams Genehmigung bekommt gerne, bis dahin bleibt der Thread in dem Forum in den er gehört 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Razyl (24. Oktober 2009)

Lillyan schrieb:


> Wenn ihr Zams Genehmigung bekommt gerne, bis dahin bleibt der Thread in dem Forum in den er gehört
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Böh :<
Der Musik-Thread war da auch so lange *mit den Armen rumfuchtel*


----------



## Lillyan (24. Oktober 2009)

Der war zuerst hier her verschoben worden... erst als zams Genehmigung da war war er ein paar Tage im Gott & die Welt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Razyl (24. Oktober 2009)

Lillyan schrieb:


> Der war zuerst hier her verschoben worden... erst als zams Genehmigung da war war er ein paar Tage im Gott & die Welt
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Ach verdammt, ja gerade nach gelesen...
*grml... Lilly in einem Pokeball fangen ... grml*


----------



## Assari (24. Oktober 2009)

Dafür 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Redryujin (24. Oktober 2009)

Ich bin auch dafür das man für alle Offline games ein Unterforum bekommen sollte.

Die letzte Disskusion lief zwar nicht so positiv weils da niemanden Interesierte.

http://www.buffed.de/forum/index.php?showt...&hl=offline

Aber ich stimme schon mal für JA, weil ich der Offline RPG gamer bin. 

Das Forum Gott und die Welt würde dann auch nicht mehr so überschwemmt werden mit Offlinegames. Außerdem ist es ja nicht viel arbeit die Threads dann alle da reinzuschieben. max 1h.


----------



## Kremlin (25. Oktober 2009)

auch dafür. dann aber xbox 360 spiele etc. mit inbegriffen.


----------



## Bloodletting (25. Oktober 2009)

Need Unterforum für PES2010 Thread. :X


----------



## dragon1 (26. Oktober 2009)

Dafuer^^


----------



## Tabuno (28. Oktober 2009)

Da sich die Threads zu allgemeinen Spielen häufen bin ich auch dafür.


----------



## Terrorda (29. Oktober 2009)

Ich bin auch dafür da sogar Buffed.de Werbung bzw. News macht für Spiele wir Risen, Torchlight!

Zusätzlich könnte man sich in dem Forum auch über andere Spiele unterhalten ! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Pokemon oder Hello Kitty der große Insel Spaß 2 z.B.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ZAM (29. Oktober 2009)

Ich bin auch dafür - ich hatte das Thema vor diesem Thread hier sogar im internen Forum angesprochen, DENN mir fällt keine Vernünftige Foren-Struktur dafür ein, dass A.) Das Forum nicht zu lang/groß wird, B.) Die anderen MMOs, die momentan unter MMO-Allgemein stehen mit unterkommen


----------



## Razyl (29. Oktober 2009)

ZAM schrieb:


> Ich bin auch dafür - ich hatte das Thema vor diesem Thread hier sogar im internen Forum angesprochen, DENN mir fällt keine Vernünftige Foren-Struktur dafür ein, dass A.) Das Forum nicht zu lang/groß wird, B.) Die anderen MMOs, die momentan unter MMO-Allgemein stehen mit unterkommen


Forenstruktur:
Allgemeine Videospiele mit Unterpunkten:
Action
Strategie
Adventure
Sport
MMOs

Oder ist das zu groß?


----------



## Bloodletting (30. Oktober 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Forenstruktur:
> Allgemeine Videospiele mit Unterpunkten:
> Action
> Strategie
> ...



Eher zu klein.

Überleg mal ... in Sport wären da Fifa, PES, NB2K (oder so) und noch 2, 3 andere. Das wärs dann schon.

Besser wäre:

Singleplayer
Multiplayer


----------



## Razyl (30. Oktober 2009)

Bloodletting schrieb:


> Eher zu klein.
> 
> Überleg mal ... in Sport wären da Fifa, PES, NB2K (oder so) und noch 2, 3 andere. Das wärs dann schon.
> 
> ...


Wieso in Sport nur FIFA; PES etc.?
NFS, Burnout, Race Driver, Dirt und was weiß ich noch alles für Rennspiele etc.
Da kommt schon einiges zusammen.

Zudem deine Struktur noch kleiner wäre 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Tabuno (7. November 2009)

Das Forum sollte mal langsam kommen, dass Gott & die Welt Forum schwappt über mit Spiele-Threads... ^^


----------



## LordofDemons (10. November 2009)

Tabuno schrieb:


> Das Forum sollte mal langsam kommen, dass Gott & die Welt Forum schwappt über mit Spiele-Threads... ^^


haut noch n paar rein


----------



## LordofDemons (17. November 2009)

/vote for verschieben ins Gott und die Welt forum weils da mehr Leute sehn.

stellt euch mal vor mit diesem Forum könnt ihr euch
 "Buffed das portal für On- und Offlinespiel"
 nennen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ZAM (4. Dezember 2009)

Euer wunsch wurde erhört.

http://www.buffed.de/forum/index.php?showforum=251


----------



## Razyl (4. Dezember 2009)

ZAM schrieb:


> Euer wunsch wurde erhört.
> 
> http://www.buffed.de/forum/index.php?showforum=251


Zam - du bist ein Gott 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sascha_BO (4. Dezember 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Forenstruktur:
> Allgemeine Videospiele mit Unterpunkten:
> Action
> Strategie
> ...


Nachdem ich den neuen Forenteil gesehen habe bin ich fast der Meinung, EIN "*Spiele Allgemein*" unter "*Allgemeine Foren*" hätte (erstmal) völlig ausgereicht, also ohne Unterforen. Sooooo oft werden ja keine Threads zu immer neuen Spielen eröffnet. "*Musik, TV und Kino*" wurden auch zusammengeschmissen und so voll ist es zum Glück nicht, daß man da drin die Übersicht verlieren könnte.
Ansonsten find ich´s aber eine gute Idee, allgemeine Games von "*Gott und die Welt*" zu trennen.


----------



## ZAM (4. Dezember 2009)

Sascha_BO schrieb:


> Nachdem ich den neuen Forenteil gesehen habe bin ich fast der Meinung, EIN "*Spiele Allgemein*" unter "*Allgemeine Foren*" hätte (erstmal) völlig ausgereicht, also ohne Unterforen. Sooooo oft werden ja keine Threads zu immer neuen Spielen eröffnet. "*Musik, TV und Kino*" wurden auch zusammengeschmissen und so voll ist es zum Glück nicht, daß man da drin die Übersicht verlieren könnte.
> Ansonsten find ich´s aber eine gute Idee, allgemeine Games von "*Gott und die Welt*" zu trennen.



Wenns zuviel ist, kann man immer noch kürzen. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Erweitern ist der größere Aufwand.


----------



## LordofDemons (7. Dezember 2009)

aber brauchts dann noch nen D3 Forenteil?

ich mein da wird eigendlich eh nie drin gepostet und es ist kein MMO :/


----------



## LordofDemons (13. Januar 2010)

auf meine letzten post gabs noch keine antwort also da schon mal /push

und jetzt mein neues anliegen

Ich finde das Unterforum ist zu schlecht besucht.

Und ich glaube das liegt mit daran das da keiner hin findet weils einfach am Arsch der W.. des Forums liegt.

ganz unten bei den Spielen die die wenigsten hier spielen die meisten bleiben bei WoW hängen und gehn gar nicht weiter runter. 
Man könnte ja mal versuchen das Allgemeine Spieleforum direkt unter den buffed Foren anzubringen noch VOr dem WoW teil dann würds jedem immer sofort auffallen.

Nur so als vorschlag


----------



## Lillyan (13. Januar 2010)

Das ist nur ein Nebenforenteil und wird sicher erstmal nicht Hauptbestandteil des Forums. Ich denke Buffed wird den Schwerpunkt weiterhin auf MMOs legen und da haben auch die Foren einen höheren "Rang" verdient.


----------



## LordofDemons (13. Januar 2010)

dann müsste es aber sogar noch HINTER dem allg. MMO teil kommen :/


----------

